# Aquatic plant encyclopedia



## kor4ever (Feb 26, 2003)

Here you go

http://www.tropica.com/default.asp

Felix


----------



## Kai (Mar 31, 2003)

Sweet! Thanks


----------



## Rickster (Mar 18, 2003)

There is also this one
http://aquaplants.web1000.com/


----------



## Kai (Mar 31, 2003)

Yet another good site, thanks guys!


----------



## Rickster (Mar 18, 2003)

You're welcome oh evil smilie faced one


----------



## Work In Progress (Mar 4, 2003)

> You're welcome oh evil smilie faced one


You know I must admit, every time I see that smilie, I have to cringe.


----------



## Rickster (Mar 18, 2003)

Kelly? Um, your avatar is throbbing.


----------



## Kai (Mar 31, 2003)

Work In Progress said:


> > You're welcome oh evil smilie faced one
> 
> 
> You know I must admit, every time I see that smilie, I have to cringe.


LOL, ok, I'll look into getting a custom one.


----------



## Work In Progress (Mar 4, 2003)

> Kelly? Um, your avatar is throbbing


Ha Ha Ha.........yeah I know. 
What do you think? I am trying different ones on for size. 
Figured folks got tired of seein my ugly mug up there all the time.




> LOL, ok, I'll look into getting a custom one.


Awwww, you don't have to do that for me. I can deal .
I just always get the feeling it is watching me, as I read your posts, LOL.

Kelly


----------



## Rickster (Mar 18, 2003)

I like this one. Maybe you should have a few in rotation


----------

